# puppy shots?



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I took my 10 week old puppy in for his first vet checkup today and the vet is recommending he gets rabies shot at 12 weeks along with his 2nd set of shots at the same time along with a lyme disease shot and also bordotella shot with another one called lepto I think? So far my puppy has 4 dewormings and 1 set of shots. 

The thing is my breeder told me not to let a vet talk me into rabies before 6 months. my vet told me that she thinks breeders don't know what they are talking about and when i asked her if there is any research she reference the AAHA and that she follows their vaccine schedule (im not informed on the aaha)? In my state rabies must be given before 12 weeks or its a $300 fine and if he bites someone they can take my puppy and euthanize him to test if he had rabies.

I believe in my breeder he is very reputable. What do you guys think? I want to do whats best for my puppy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In PA, the law requires the be vaccinated within 4 weeks after the are 12 weeks. Not before 12 weeks.

I would do it at 18 weeks. 2 weeks after the last core vaccination. There is no cure for rabies. I do earlier rather than later.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not just a bite that's a problem with rabies -- even a scratch can transmit rabies. 

For breed rescue, I once pulled a 12-week-old pup out of "bite hold" (for vicious dogs) at Animal Control because it SCRATCHED a kid -- simply jumping on the kid with sharp little toe nails broke the skin, and the parents of the kid called it in as an "attack." Animal Control was treating this minor incident as a bite, and unvaccinated dogs with bites usually get euthanized, then their heads get cut off and their brains dissected by the state lab -- that's the only way to definitively diagnose rabies. The shelter vet and I went to bat for the puppy, and the Director of AC relented, and let us take the puppy after a 2-week quarantine, since the owners didn't want the liability after that incident (or the fine). 

So yeah, crap happens from just being a normal puppy. That puppy grew up to be an _awesome _dog (who happens to be great with kids), and his adopters love him to pieces -- so it had a happy ending, but only because several of us raised a ruckus to keep him from being put down over something really silly.

The AAHA guidelines are the well researched, science-based guidelines. They're the standard of care -- if your vet is following them, your vet is trying to base recommendations on the best evidence currently available. You can read the whole thing here -- and talk about them and the research behind them with your vet: https://www.aaha.org/guidelines/canine_vaccination_guidelines/practice_vaccination.aspx

They state that you cannot vax earlier than 12 weeks. Ask for the 3-year vaccine, whenever you do it. You'll have to do one more booster first, but then you should be good for (at least) 3 years.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OP Quote: "vet is recommending he gets rabies shot at 12 weeks along with his 2nd set of shots at the same time along with a lyme disease shot and also bordotella shot with another one called lepto"


*NO *Just *NO* to all of these Vaccinations together! 

Vaccination Cocktails????? 5 in 1 ..... 6 in 1.... heck...even 3 in 1!!!!

And THEN, he/she is suggesting adding Rabies along with those???? INSANE for the health of your little NEW life puppy!

That type of recommendation from a vet would send me RUNNING looking for a different practice!

Vaccinations should be separated. It would be like taking a newborn into Walgreens and getting a flu shot, a pneumonia shot, a meningitis shot, a chicken pox shot, whooping cough shot, tetanus, diphtheria and ALL at one time!!!!!
 
Research the particular "risks" in your area for certain diseases before throwing ALL of those at your pup. Then make an informed decision on which ones will be beneficial.


_Below is info from Dr. Jean Dodds (Vaccination RESEARCHER) and Dr. Ron Schultz (Vaccination RESEARCHER) agrees with this protocol._

_Canine NON-Core Vaccines: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Search results for: core vaccines
"Dr. Dodds considers infectious canine hepatitis (adenovirus-1), canine adenovirus-2, bordetella, canine influenza, canine coronavirus, leptospirosis, and Lyme *regional and situational. *Please research the prevalence in your area, and discuss it with your veterinarian."_

*Vaccination Protocol
*
*9 - 10 weeks of age*
 Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
e.g. Merck Nobivac (Intervet Progard) Puppy DPV
 
 
 *14 – 15 weeks of age
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
 
 
 *18 weeks of age
Parvovirus only, MLV*
Note: New research states that last puppy parvovirus vaccine should be at 18 weeks old.
 
 
 *20 weeks or older, if allowable by law
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*
 
 
 *1 year old
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
 
Above is an optional booster  titer before giving. 
 
 
 *1 year old
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*
 
 
Dogs should be tittered each year BEFORE a vaccination is given. If titer is sufficient for such as Parvo or Distemper, a vaccination should not be given.


Articles (sorry if there are some repeats)
 Vets On Vaccines: Vets On Vaccines - Dogs Naturally Magazine 
Leptospirosis Vaccines adverse reaction, Dr. Jordan DVM 
 Frequently Asked Questions about Titers and Vaccination Protocol by Dr. Dodds
Puppy and Kitten Vaccinations: Timing is critical
 Rabies: The Science & the Current Law
 Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad
 Vaccines: When too much of a good thing turns bad (Part 2)
 Avoid Unnecessary Vaccines with Titer Tests (Part 3)
 Response: Immune-Mediated Thrombocytopenia Report and Article
 Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Is the puppy’s severe physical reaction due to a routine vaccine?
 Q&A with Dr. Dodds: What should I do to protect my adult dogs during a parvovirus outbreak?
 To Vaccinate or Not to Vaccinate for Infectious Canine Hepatitis?
 Q&A with Dr. Dodds: I had a dog who had a bad reaction to the rabies vaccine and now I am concerned about giving it to my other dogs. What should I do?
 Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Kennel Cough Complex Vaccines
 Yes or No to Snake Vaccines?
 Canine Influenza H3N8 Article - Dr. Dodds’ Additions
 Clinical Approaches to Managing and Treating Adverse Vaccine Reactions
 Dr. Schultz on Lyme Vaccine
 Dr. Schultz Update on Leptospirosis Vaccines (2012)
 More on Vaccine Titer Testing
 Q&A with Dr. Dodds: Newborns and immunity from mothers
 Mercury-Induced Inflammation: Yet Another Example of ASIA Syndrome
 Canine Non-Core Vaccines
 Snapshot of Leptospirosis Strains and Vaccines
 Puppy Vaccination Schedule and Socialization: Can they go together?
 Kennel Cough Complex: A complicated phrase for the canine common cold
 A Pilot Study: Dose Vaccines for Small Dogs
 More on Vaccinations & Small Dog Vaccine Study
 Canine Influenza H3N2 Outbreak
 Immune Disorders and Vaccines
 Know Your Bordetella Vaccine
 Dr. Patricia Jordan’s book: Mark of the Beast: Hidden in Plain Sight - This book is essential reading for pet owners, animal lovers and everyone seeking to know the *truth about vaccine issues*. The book title, Mark of the Beast, sums up the author's views on the medical practice of vaccination. Dr Patricia Jordan is a highly qualified veterinary surgeon with more than 24 years experience. Her observations and conclusions are based upon scientific evidence as opposed to the propaganda and junk science disseminated by pharmaceutical companies in their ever increasing need to maximize profits. Dr Jordan cites research studies showing that *annual vaccinations are totally unnecessary *and especially in respect of rabies where over vaccination is causing genetic changes and violent behavior in animals including horses. Dr. Patricia Jordan says: vaccination is the induction into a cycle of disease and disease management that is in every way a violation of the AVMA 1969 Veterinary Oath, in every way including public health and animal welfare
Other articles by Dr. Jordan
Cancer in our pet population, why is it on the rise?
 Vaccinations and How They Disrupt the Immune System
 5th Annual Joint American Homeopathic Conference - Poster Session 2010
 Leptospirosis Vaccines Adverse Reaction
 How vaccines dysregulate the immune system and impact genetic control over disease expression

*The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies* by Catherine O’Driscoll on April 26, 2011 The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies - Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots - Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* Protecting Your Puppy From Disease - Dogs Naturally Magazine

There is also a 4 part video series on vaccinations by Dr. Ron Schultz and Dr. Karen Becker at www.mercolahealtypets.com

Dr. Ron Schultz's (Vaccine Research) study results:
*Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:*
Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Dr. Schultz concludes: “Vaccines for diseases like distemper and canine parvovirus, once administered to adult animals, provide lifetime immunity.” “Are we vaccinating too much?”


Lifelong Immunity - Why Vets Are Pushing Back - Dogs Naturally Magazine 

Why Veterinarians Don't Recognize Vaccine Reactions | Truth4Dogs


Please research!
Moms


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I only give parvo and distemper after 20 weeks (at home - don't expose pup to anything until a week or so after that) and 3 weeks apart from each other. Then rabies after six months. My last two pups had one series of vaccines at the breeder before that. I do not believe in those since they still have Mom's immunity but it's still much better than poking them with vaccines over and over and over hoping they will take before the Mom's immunity has likely worn off. We just keep baby unexposed until they are vaccinated after the 20 weeks.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

My breeder gave her the first shot. I think it was a 6 in 1?????? When I went into my new vet, she looked her over and said she was in really good shape. Just needed her booster. I asked for a titer. She fought me and fought me on it and I finally gave in. They gave her a 4 in 1 saying it was better than the 6 in 1. Within a week, my little girl started itching. It has gotten progressively worse. 

She is now almost 7 months old, and if she is awake, she is itching. I swear it was from the booster. Her immune system was compromised. She had puppy pustuals that kept coming back. Hard to get weight on her. Finally found a good holistic vet. She has been great so far! Trying to get her immune system in check.

They say puppies can't have allergies. Well, when you inject them with toxic substances, you can trigger them it turns out.

I had Shasta titered a couple weeks after that booster, and she is good to go. I got a rabies waver because of her immune system was so low. Waiting until she is healthier to give her the rabies shot.

There are also different types of the same vaccine. Some have heavy metals in it, some don't. You will have to do your research on it. 

If I had to do it all over again, I would do a lot more research on the exact brand of vaccine, and do them one at a time, giving the immune system time to recover from one disease before injecting another.........


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatever vax schedule you end up needing to follow be sure to watch what is going on in the exam room and ask questions before they even touch him. Many vets will review his file and ask questions of their own, some do not and mistakes can happen. As good as many vets are they're still human.


----------

